# Warre Hive



## HawkI (Mar 11, 2018)

Not sure if this qualifies as an observation hive.

I put some honey in the hive for about a week and yesterday this swarm moved in.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

pictures are too small


----------



## canadiyank (Apr 7, 2018)

There's a Warre Hive Forum on this site.


----------

